# Converting files to .svi



## Masamune (Oct 11, 2006)

I am looking for some conversion software (prefferably freeware) that will allow me to convert files mainly from .avi and .ogm to .svi, i have the software that came with my Samsung YH-J70 on my windows laptop but i would love to be able to load films from my mac aswell as music, so if there is any software for this purpose i'd be really gratefull if you could point me in it's direction.
Thanks

Joe


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 11, 2006)

Informative post here, but not the answer:
http://www.click-now.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=2574&st=0&p=8643&#entry8643

Another forum post saying svi could be a proprietary format:
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/323395

Can't find a clear answer for you at the moment...


----------

